# Virginia HO Racing in Gloucester!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Modified class is next up for the MASCAR series, round 7, at Ronnie Jamerson's 4'x16' Wizzard track in Gloucester, VA. Modifieds are 3 ohm magnet cars, with polymer traction magnets, and are the fastest class we run.

Saturday January 22nd, Track opens at 8am, tech at 11am 

ThunderStorms will race for Willy Goodwin American Cancer Society donations. ThunderStorm info: http://www.bat-jet.com/tstorm.html This is a practice race for the March 19 ThunderCup races: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html

Track picture and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The temp was under 20 degrees, but the ballistic modified class was running at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway today.

Full color race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-22-11.html

Next round: T-Jets on the fabulous 6'x20' TKO 6 lane routed wonder in Williamsburg, VA

Saturday Feb 12th at http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Upcoming, March 19th, T-Jets and ThunderStorms at the 4th Annual Thunder Cup, Chesapeake, VA
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------

